# Shoot Now ,Focus Later  !!



## Stuge (Oct 21, 2011)

*www.lytro.com/images/corp/SEQ_Lytro_Group_Front.jpg

*www.lytro.com/images/corp/Lifestyle_Graphite_Moleskine.jpg

*d2unc7dgt4mfps.cloudfront.net/revision-1a080ec3c85d571974022dba8f873a6904b9411e/images/corp/hand_camera.jpg

Lytro - The Start of a Picture Revolution - YouTube

*www.lytro.com/camera


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2011)

yaah read that it is based on focus stacking...interesting cam


----------



## Stuge (Oct 22, 2011)

What is Light Field Camera ?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenoptic_camera

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/3518/lfcuz.jpg

From what I could understand. It uses microlenses(just before where sensor is placed )
Each lens focuses ,and  capture light  in its path . Later all the images are stacked together.Similar to  Compund eye of a Housefly or any other insect .

*www.nikonsmallworld.com/images/gallery2010/fourbythree/18585_1_Krebs.jpg
*
compound eye .*

*just think about this in miniature form *

*static.photo.net/attachments/bboard/00K/00KVfU-35711884.jpg


More

*eagle.tori3.homeip.net:8765/kayoicho/souko2007/200703.files/8401.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2011)

wow..great explaination..

Sooo you mean there are saparate focus points focusing on different objects..and after capturing the scene using focus stacking they r combined togather to make every object in the picture in focus


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 22, 2011)

Its nice to see various type of new innovation in the field of photographic instruments. This looks good, but practically, specially for enthusiastic photographers, it is of no use.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually for photography it may not be very useful since photographers like to focus on the subject and eliminate other things with great bokeh

but for normal P&S users its very useful and also for macro photographers


----------



## Stuge (Oct 22, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Actually for photography it may not be very useful since photographers like to focus on the subject and eliminate other things with great bokeh
> 
> but for normal P&S users its very useful and also for macro photographers



Basically ,Its not meant for that .It meant for the user to fiddle around with the picture while looking at it  .Giving a whole new dimension /Perspective .

Secondly ,It will mostly find space in Digital Photo Frames(I'm sure they will support this format in future].

Infact ,you may see this Technology in DSLRs in next 5-6 years from now on .


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2011)

Soo basically like in RAW format we can have exposure and sharpness corrected afterwards similarly in this thing we can even select the focus afterwards 

Soo whats left for us then ?


----------



## Voldemort (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ The editing part. 

Nice share, Stuge.


----------

